# New and Getting Better



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

This is our first year goose hunting, and after our friends showed us a great time in early season, we have been hooked! We went out and got everything we needed and have been trying on our own. So far we haven't knocked it out of the park, but we are definitely getting better. Big thanks to some of the friends who have taken us out and taught us so much this year! Enjoy the video!

[YOUTUBE]mNSm5V7jgn0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## POPEYE68 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looks like you guys are having a blast. Keep on having fun. Waterfowl hunting is my passion ,. This was my 59th season and I wouldn't change a minute of it .


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

POPEYE68 said:


> Looks like you guys are having a blast. Keep on having fun. Waterfowl hunting is my passion ,. This was my 59th season and I wouldn't change a minute of it .



We certainly were! It has cut into our deer hunting, but we don't mind at all! Such a great experience.


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## tomdury (Feb 16, 2009)

awesome hunts fellas! You guys hunting solely private land?


----------



## Weekend Woodsmen (Aug 12, 2013)

tomdury said:


> awesome hunts fellas! You guys hunting solely private land?


Thanks! Yes, we are mostly hunting private. We have been working real hard to get places to hunt. We would like to try public sometime, but haven't found any good spots yet.


----------



## BIG TURKEY (May 31, 2014)

Weekend Woodsmen said:


> Thanks! Yes, we are mostly hunting private. We have been working real hard to get places to hunt. We would like to try public sometime, but haven't found any good spots yet.


Stick to private land you will have more fun . Even if you set up wrong 2 days in a row. And watch ducks pile 90 yards from you .


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

BIG TURKEY said:


> Stick to private land you will have more fun . Even if you set up wrong 2 days in a row. And watch ducks pile 90 yards from you .


Yeah! Big Turkey! I agree!


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

I miss going out! Used to go all the time, but, after being injured I'm not able to do much. This really Sucks! I sold everything I was told that I wouldn't be able to shoot anything above a 22 mag.However I can still go fishing. I am hoping to get some relief by having surgery. I have been dealing with this since March, the State in their infinite wisdom denies that I'm injured! !!! I love watching the video's. Keep up the reports.


----------



## Sculpin67 (Dec 11, 2007)

What type of camera's are you using for the videos?


----------

